# [SOLVED] Computer keeps restarting when booting after putting in new graphics card



## Chelck (Dec 31, 2011)

I just got a Radeon HD 6850 by gigabyte today and from previous issues I thought I was suppose to put the card in before installing the new drivers or remove the old ones. I put the card into my computer and plugged the vga in and turned the computer on and it started, I told it to start windows normally, then it did the little spinning animation with the loading bar like it usually does then it just goes black and goes back to the original boot up screen when you first start the computer. 
I have tried starting in safe mode with networking so I could delete the only drivers and install the new ones but that didn't work, it just does the same thing.
I can access the system repair and have tried the system restore which didn't work.
I am sure the problem lies with me not uninstalling the drivers because stupidly, 2 months ago I did the exact same thing with a different graphics card on another computer. I thought it was time to get a better computer so I didn't think much of it.
EDIT: I also tried taking out the new video card and using the build in one and got the same effect.

Specs:

Processor: AMD Athlon II X4 630 Processor 2.80 GHz
RAM: 4 GB (3.75 GB is usable)
System type: 64-bit
Motherboard: Biostar A880G+
Power source: CoolerMaster RP-600-PCAR (W600)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer keeps restarting when booting after putting in new graphics card*

put in a quality 80+ 650w or better

the psu you have is one of their low quality units

Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Chelck (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Computer keeps restarting when booting after putting in new graphics card*

Are you sure. I'm sure my psu is good enough to power this card. Also the problem still persists when I take out the new video card and I try to use the built in one.
Also this problem happened on a whole different computer and different video card with the same problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer keeps restarting when booting after putting in new graphics card*

i just pointed out your psu is underpowered and substandard

it is immaterial to me if it decides to go and takes other of your components with it

correct way to install drivers

reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Computer keeps restarting when booting after putting in new graphics card*

Were you using a graphics card before or just the onboard?

If you were using a gpu before you would have to put it back in and remove all the drivers first before installing the new one.


----------



## Chelck (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Computer keeps restarting when booting after putting in new graphics card*

Follow up: 
I ended up restoring my computer to factory settings. It wiped my hard drive but at least my computer is usable now. I installed the card correctly now and it works great.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer keeps restarting when booting after putting in new graphics card*

glad you have it sorted


----------

